# ELC AMX 8ter Skill Auswahl



## Annotator (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Forum!

Demnächst habe ich bei meinem ELC AMX den 7 Skill mit Reparatur voll.

Was meint ihr, soll ich dann auf "Angesetztes Ziel" umlernen und mit dem 8. Skill wieder bei Reparatur beginnen?

Oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag für 7 fertige und beginnenden 8. Skill für den Kommandanten?
Beim Fahrer bin ich im 6ten Skill, den 7ten werde ich dann mit Brandbekämpfung beginnen.

Meine Skillung zur Zeit:

Kommandant - 7 Skills:
Stählerne Schwesternschaft
Tarnung
Sechster Sinn
Ruhige Hand
Weitsicht
Späher
Reparatur bei zirka 75%

Fahrer - 6 Skills:
Stählerne Schwesternschaft
Tarnung
Meister am Bremshebel
Geländespezialist
Fahren wie auf Schienen
Reparatur bei zirka 60%


Danke für eure Vorschläge,.... Annotator


----------



## Dewid (9. Dezember 2015)

wie zur Hölle bekommt man 7 Skills auf eine Crew?! 
Ich wusste gar nicht dass das geht

Zum Thema: ich habe folglich auch keine Ahnung von 7ten oder 8ten Skills


----------

